# Teenager trouble



## sbmclean (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi All:

Is there such a thing in Portugal as a camp for troubled teens, or any facilities for teens who are just getting out of control? In USA of course there are behavioral boot camps and a whole array of help available for out of control kids. Anything in Portugal that anyone knows of?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Here I only have heard of such facilities for people with drug related problems, not in other contexts of maladjustment etc. Normally, therapists (here they are either Psychologists or Psychiatrists) will know about them.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the Portuguese method is rather more traditional and called a strong right hand...... In Africa, the same thing is called the five point plan. LOL.

Seems to work though! 

Sorry about that...... my hair trigger sense of humour took over for a minute!


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

yes, the military internal school


----------

